# Eckiger Naturpool mit sep. Regenerationsbereich



## blackbird (14. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen. 

Dann will ich mal anfangen, unseren Pool, jetzt wo er fast fertig ist, vorzustellen.
 
Links auf dem Bild ist der Schwimmbereich mit den Maßen 10m * 3m bei ca. 185 cm Tiefe.
Direkt dahinter genau über der Metallkante befindet sich die Terrasse mit den Maßen 300 cm * 300 cm aus Bangkirai. Unterkonstruktion aus 9*9 und 4,5*7 cm Bangkirai. Zwei Elemente über die gesamte Breite herausnehmbar, um an Vorfilter- und Technikbecken gelangen zu können.
Die kleine Kante, die links auf der Terrasse sichtbar ist, rührt daher, dass das die herausnehmbaren Elemente nur aufgelegt sind - dafür muss ich mir noch was ausdenken. 
Unter der Terrasse (rechts) sieht man den ca. 30cm breiten Überlauf in den Vorfilter.
Um die Terrasse herum kommt noch ein Würfel aus 9*9 cm Bangkirai. Ohne jegliche Funktion, nur als optisches Element (daher fast fertig, s.o.).
Rechts auf dem Bild ist der Regenerationsbereich, welcher ca. 70 cm tief ist und bis etwa 10 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche mit grobem und feinem Kies und darüber mit Lavagranulat bestückt ist. 
Im Kies ist aus Drainagerohr (ca. 100mm) die Absaugung errichtet worden, welche großflächig im gesamten Bereich verteilt wurde. Das abgesaugte Wasser wird über zwei Einstrahldüsen am anderen Ende des Pools wieder zugeführt.
Betrieb der Umwälzpumpe momentan 30/30 Min. an/aus, auf Empfehlung der Poolbauer.
Die Kanten der beiden "Pools" sind mit Edelstahlblechen verkleidet, so dass später, wenn der Rasen außenrum fertig gewachsen ist, das Wasser quasi ohne großartig sichtbare Umrandung im Gras steht.

Pflanzen: 
__ Iris versicolor (2 verschiedene)
Iris pseudacorus
Typha latifolia
Eupatorium cannabinum
Caltha palustris
Phragmites australis (syn. P. communis)
Cyperus longus
Zizania caduciflora (syn. Z. latifolia)
Eichhornia crassipes
Sagittaria latifolia
Schizostylus coccinea "Major"
Lobelia cardinalis

Technik:
1 Umwälzpumpe (Modell müsste ich nachschauen)
2 LED-Unterwasserlampen im Schwimmbereich
1 Gegenschwimmanlage (Badu JetSmart 63)

Viele Grüße, 
Tim


----------



## Moonlight (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eckiger Naturpool mit sep. Regenerationsbereich*

Hey Tim,

nicht schlecht ... 10m Länge ... boahhh, hätte ich auch gerne.
Und auch noch ne Gegenschwimmanlage ... Hammer ... 

Sieht echt Klasse aus 

Mandy


----------



## blackbird (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eckiger Naturpool mit sep. Regenerationsbereich*

Hi Mandy, 
vielen Dank, das freut uns, wir sind auch sehr zufrieden.

"10 Meter...": Die Poolbauer meinten, das wäre noch einer von den eher kleineren Naturpools... 

Viele Grüße, 
Tim


----------



## Moonlight (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eckiger Naturpool mit sep. Regenerationsbereich*

Klein? Klein ist wohl eher mein 3,50m Baumarkt"pool" 

Mandy


----------



## Darven (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eckiger Naturpool mit sep. Regenerationsbereich*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch! 
Da sieht man mal wieder, weniger ist oft mehr! 

gerade, dass der Pool quasi in den Rasen so akkurat übergeht finde ich superschön.


----------



## Bambus Mami (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eckiger Naturpool mit sep. Regenerationsbereich*

Tolle Anlage, blackbird!
mir gefallen diese streng geometrischen Pools 
Wahnsinnig, wie dicht Euer Regenerationsbecken schon bewachsen ist... 
Wie ist denn Euer Wasser? Klar?
Hattet Ihr schon die Algenblüte?
Wie haltet ihr den Boden sauber?

Viel Freude beim Planschen
Bambus Mami


----------



## blackbird (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eckiger Naturpool mit sep. Regenerationsbereich*

Hi zusammen.



Darven schrieb:


> ...dass der Pool quasi in den Rasen so akkurat übergeht finde ich superschön.


Das war die größte Herausforderung. Der Wunsch war, dass Wasser und Rasen auf möglichst gleichem Niveau liegen und nur eine sehr feine Abgrenzung dazwischen liegt. Herausgekommen sind dann viele Diskussionen mit den Poolbauern, wie denn die Metallkante am besten herzustellen ist. Die jetzt gefundene und ausgeführte Lösung ist zwar aufwändig gewesen, aber sieht schick aus.



Bambus Mami schrieb:


> mir gefallen diese streng geometrischen Pools
> Wahnsinnig, wie dicht Euer Regenerationsbecken schon bewachsen ist...
> Wie ist denn Euer Wasser? Klar?
> Hattet Ihr schon die Algenblüte?
> Wie haltet ihr den Boden sauber?


Bei uns ist alles sehr geometrisch bzw. rechteckig/quadratisch, sowohl drinnen als auch draußen, da war es nur logisch, dass auch der Pool diese Formensprache aufgreift.
Wir haben zu der Bepflanzung, die von den Poolbauern eingebracht wurde, noch ein paar größere Pflanzen dazu gesetzt, damit es schon jetzt ein bisschen kompletter aussieht... 
Das Wasser ist leicht grünlich aber klar. Algenblüte hatten wir und haben soviel es ging herausgefischt... 
Für die Reinigung haben wir einen Flügelschrubber bestellt und überlegen noch, ob wir uns in Richtung automatische Putzkolonne orientieren... Die erste Wand- und Bodenreinung steht aber noch aus...

Freut uns, wenn es gefällt!

Viele Grüße, Tim


----------



## blackbird (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eckiger Naturpool mit sep. Regenerationsbereich*

Hallo mal wieder...

Wir haben seit Mittwoch die Pflasterer auf dem Grundstück, die endlich die Wege herstellen, so dass der Garten irgendwann mal richtig genutzt werden kann. Die Läufer sitzen schon, der Rest soll Montag fertig gestellt werden 
Dabei ist gleich am Anfang ein "Fremdkörper" gefunden und ausgegraben worden, worauf hin wir erstmal Kollegen von Mandy gerufen haben, die dann die nächsthöhere Behörde herbeigeholt haben und dann einen Kampfmittelräumer... Es stellte sich als Teil eines Kampfmittels heraus, aber inzwischen ungefährlich und wurde vom Spezialisten mitgenommen. Die Pflasterer haben solange am anderen Ende weitergemacht.

Donnerstag haben wir endlich unseren Poolroboter (automatische Putzkolonne) bekommen und ihn heute ins Schwimmbecken gesetzt. Mal sehen, wie er seine Arbeit verrichtet.

Der Flügelschrubber ist immer noch nicht da... :evil

Anbei ein aktuelles Bild aus unserem OG aufgenommen. 
 

Die Pflanzen scheinen, bis auf eine die nicht kommt, gut angewachsen zu sein und blühen z.T. und werden langsam größer.

Grüße, Tim


----------



## Moonlight (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eckiger Naturpool mit sep. Regenerationsbereich*



blackbird schrieb:


> ... worauf hin wir erstmal Kollegen von Mandy gerufen haben...



Und ich hatte FREI ... das kann doch nicht wahr sein ...   ... 

Mandy


----------



## blackbird (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eckiger Naturpool mit sep. Regenerationsbereich*

Hi Mandy,


Moonlight schrieb:


> Und ich hatte FREI ... das kann doch nicht wahr sein ...   ...


vielleicht finden wir ja noch was, wenn Du mal Dienst hast... 

LG, Tim


----------



## Moonlight (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eckiger Naturpool mit sep. Regenerationsbereich*

Na dann halte Dich ran ... Morgen 

Mandy


----------



## blackbird (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eckiger Naturpool mit sep. Regenerationsbereich*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Na dann halte Dich ran ... Morgen  Mandy


Das könnte schwierig werden... ich denke, wir werden wohl warten müssen, bis wir neue Bäume pflanzen, um so tief zu buddeln... 
Liebe Grüße, Tim


----------



## Moonlight (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eckiger Naturpool mit sep. Regenerationsbereich*

 da gibbet doch noch andere Einsatzgründe ... ist aber eh schwierig und Glückssache. Beim meinem Glück geht der Kelch eh wieder an mir vorbei  ...

Mandy


----------



## Bambus Mami (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eckiger Naturpool mit sep. Regenerationsbereich*

Hi, Tim!

Ich hab auch so ein Teil:
Heute ist Sommer im Allgäu.
Habt Ihr Euren Pool schon in Betrieb?
Übrigens haben wir letztes Jahr Rollrasen verlegt, das ist besser für den Pool...

LG Kristin
Bambus Mami


----------



## blackbird (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eckiger Naturpool mit sep. Regenerationsbereich*

Hi Mandy.


Moonlight schrieb:


> da gibbet doch noch andere Einsatzgründe ... ist aber eh schwierig und Glückssache. Beim meinem Glück geht der Kelch eh wieder an mir vorbei  ...
> Mandy



Dann müssen wir uns eben was anderes überlegen, als einen Bombenfund...

LG, Tim


----------



## blackbird (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eckiger Naturpool mit sep. Regenerationsbereich*



Bambus Mami schrieb:


> Hi, Tim!
> 
> Ich hab auch so ein Teil:
> Heute ist Sommer im Allgäu.
> ...


Hi Kristin, 
wir haben den Pool schon in Betrieb, seit das Thermometer die 16 Grad überschritten hat...
Seit es in Richtung 19/20 Grad geht, macht es sogar Spaß 
Wir haben Rasen gesät und beim Baden kriegt der ordentlich ne Dusche. Das muss er abkönnen... Einzig mit der Bewässerung des Rasens und Gartens sind wir noch etwas unschlüssig, da wir das Wasser zum Beregnen aus zwei großen Zisternen mit ca. 8600L Fassungsvermögen beziehen, welche ihrerseits aus einem 8.500L großen Aquarium gespeist werden... Das Wasser aus dem Aquarium darf natürlich nicht in den Naturpool regnen, da der sonst zuviel nährstoffreiches (Fisch-)Wasser bekommt...

Mal sehen, was wir da machen. 

Der Sommer ziert sich heute etwas. Eigentlich wollten wir heute beginnen, den Würfel um die Badeterrasse zu bauen... 

Liebe Grüße, Tim


----------



## Moonlight (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eckiger Naturpool mit sep. Regenerationsbereich*



blackbird schrieb:


> Der Sommer ziert sich heute etwas. Eigentlich wollten wir heute beginnen, den Würfel um die Badeterrasse zu bauen...



Na zum Bauen ist das Wetter doch ideal ... meinste nicht ...?!

Vergiß die Bildchen nicht 

Mandy


----------



## blackbird (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eckiger Naturpool mit sep. Regenerationsbereich*

Hi Mandy, 



Moonlight schrieb:


> Na zum Bauen ist das Wetter doch ideal ... meinste nicht ...?!
> Vergiß die Bildchen nicht
> Mandy



nee, war ein bisschen frisch, hat etwas geregnet... genau das richtige Wetter um drinnen was zu tun...

Bildchen gibt's noch ein paar. 

Liebe Grüße, Tim


----------



## Andre 69 (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eckiger Naturpool mit sep. Regenerationsbereich*

Hallo 
Klink mich mal ein .
Ein 8500 liter Aquarium >>>>> Bilder ?:beten
Oder hab ich da was verkehrt verstanden ?
@ Mandy
Haben wir hier ein neues Opfer ? TT-Regio ?
LG Andre


----------



## Moonlight (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eckiger Naturpool mit sep. Regenerationsbereich*

Lach ... ich weiß nicht Andre ... frag ihn doch mal 

Mandy


----------



## blackbird (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eckiger Naturpool mit sep. Regenerationsbereich*



Andre 69 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Klink mich mal ein .
> Ein 8500 liter Aquarium >>>>> Bilder ?:beten
> Oder hab ich da was verkehrt verstanden ?
> ...



Hi, 
aaaalsooo... das Becken steht, leider ist es noch nicht ganz fertig, weil die ausführenden Firmen alle zu gut ausgelastet sind. Der Betonkorpus mit einer Grundfläche von 408 * 200 cm und einer Innenhöhe von 135 cm ist fertig - seit Ewigkeiten... Jetzt sind die nächsten Schritte das Glas (3 Fenster a 250*100 bzw. 150*100cm mit einer Stärke von je 31mm) und die Abdichtung des Betonkorpus, damit es nicht in die drei Zimmer ausläuft, von denen es einsehbar ist. 
Wird wohl dieses Jahr fertig gestellt und dann sollen Süßwasserstachelrochen und Cichla und ein Arowana rein... Die Entwässerung in Richtung Zisterne ist schon realisiert.

@Andre... 
Hab ich irgendwas in kleiner Schrift überlesen...? :smoki 


Viele Grüße, Tim


----------



## Moonlight (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eckiger Naturpool mit sep. Regenerationsbereich*



blackbird schrieb:


> ... damit es nicht in die drei Zimmer ausläuft, von denen es einsehbar ist.



Wie geil ist das denn ... das muß ich mir echt mal ansehen ... 



blackbird schrieb:


> @Andre...
> Hab ich irgendwas in kleiner Schrift überlesen...? :smoki



 Ich glaube jetzt bist Du dran ... 

Mandy


----------



## blackbird (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eckiger Naturpool mit sep. Regenerationsbereich*

Ja, wir denken auch, dass das sehr schick wird...
Tim


----------



## Andre 69 (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eckiger Naturpool mit sep. Regenerationsbereich*

@ Tim 
Die "kleine " Schrift sind doch "geheime " Botschaften !
[OT]Der Bewerber erhält immer mehr Punkte !!! 


> von dir
> aaaalsooo...





> von Mandy
> Wie geil ist das denn


ERGO TT-Regio bei dir ?
[/OT]
LG Andre


----------



## blackbird (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eckiger Naturpool mit sep. Regenerationsbereich*

Hi Andre.


Andre 69 schrieb:


> @ Tim
> Die "kleine " Schrift sind doch "geheime " Botschaften !
> [OT]Der Bewerber erhält immer mehr Punkte !!!
> ERGO TT-Regio bei dir ?
> [/OT]


Achso, geheime Botschaften... alles klar... 
Außerdem nehm' ich ja an einem Bewerberpunkteabbauprogramm teil...
Nee nee, hatte schon mitbekommen, dass das nächste regionale TT bei Dir oder bei Zacky stattfinden und per Würfeln oder Streichholzziehen ermittelt wird. 
Und das ist auch gut so...  

LG, Tim


----------



## Moonlight (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eckiger Naturpool mit sep. Regenerationsbereich*

Tim 

Mandy


----------



## blackbird (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eckiger Naturpool mit sep. Regenerationsbereich*



Moonlight schrieb:


>


Jupp


----------



## Andre 69 (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eckiger Naturpool mit sep. Regenerationsbereich*

Nee nee !
Mandy haste in der Liste der Bewerber noch  vergessen !
Liste :
Zacky : Ein Schwimm-Teich -Pool fertig !
            Ein  Koiteich letzte Woche fast befüllt !
Blackbird: Schwimmteich fertig !
Mandy : Im Chaos >>>>> Umbau 
Andre :  Ex-Teich 
             neuer Teich in Planung !
Sehen wir aber mal nächstes Jahr !
So jetzt ihr wieder ! 
LG Andre 
Einer müsste dann nur noch Zacky "warnen " 
@Mandy was hies hier eigentlich "hinterhältiges Volk"?


----------



## blackbird (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eckiger Naturpool mit sep. Regenerationsbereich*



Andre 69 schrieb:


> Nee nee !...
> ...So jetzt ihr wieder ! ...



... für 'n Teichtreffen bedarf es nur Teichinteressierter und Platz im Garten... Wenn Du mal nen Teich hattest - und momentan keinen, heißt das nur, dass Du mehr Platz für Teichinteressierte hast... 



Grüße, Tim 

p.s. vielleicht sollten wir dieses Thema in einen extra Thread auslagern...


----------



## blackbird (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eckiger Naturpool mit sep. Regenerationsbereich*

So... 
Pflastern endlich fertig. Jetzt nimmt der Garten um den Pool herum Formen an. 

 

Als nächste Baustelle haben wir noch den Würfel um die Terrasse (Steg) offen und ein bisschen Pflanzen. Dann ist's komplett. 

Der Poolroboter hat seinen ersten Einsatz absolviert, aber wir sind noch nicht so ganz überzeugt... Eigentlich sollte er die Wände hochfahren und auch dort reinigen. Die Wände kam er aber leider nicht hoch. Mal sehen, was die Poolbauer, von denen wir den bezogen haben, dazu sagen. 
Die Wassertemperatur ist wieder auf 16 Grad runter, aber dafür ist das Wasser inzwischen wunderschön klar. 
Heute hab ich wieder Wasser nachgefüllt (ca. 1,4 m³) und hoffe, dass es sich dabei um reine Verdunstungsverluste handelt (wie von Zacky bestätigt bzw. vermutet). 

Viele Grüße, 
Tim


----------



## Zacky (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eckiger Naturpool mit sep. Regenerationsbereich*

@Blackbird - Tim ~ das ist ja mal eine schöne Ansicht. Gestaltest du den Garten selbst oder lasst ihr das machen? Sieht sehr schön ais, mit gefallen strukturierte Gärten. 



Andre 69 schrieb:


> Einer müsste dann nur noch Zacky "warnen "


 
... no comment - bin jetzt vorgewarnt... der Hund ist frei gelassen :smoki ...


----------



## blackbird (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eckiger Naturpool mit sep. Regenerationsbereich*

Hi Zacky.


Zacky schrieb:


> @Blackbird - Tim ~ das ist ja mal eine schöne Ansicht. Gestaltest du den Garten selbst oder lasst ihr das machen? Sieht sehr schön ais, mit gefallen strukturierte Gärten.


Danke!
Die Gestaltung von Pool und Garten kommt von uns, aber die Ausführung ließen wir machen. 
Den Rest, also das Pflanzen von Büschen und Bäumen und so weiter, machen wir wieder selbst. 
Grüße, Tim


----------



## blackbird (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eckiger Naturpool mit sep. Regenerationsbereich*

Hi zusammen.

Kleines Update, da der Poolbauer gestern da war:

Vorfilter bzw. Überlaufbecken vom Skimmer: Es wurde eine Filtermatte über die gesamte Breite und Höhe (ca. 100*50cm) eingesetzt. Wenig professionell, mangels anderer Materialien mit einem Stück Stabmattenzaun, welches auf die passende Größe zurecht gesägt wurde.
Die scharfe Kante am unteren Ende der Edelstahlblenden wurde angeschliffen. Leider wenig erfolgreich, es sind immer noch Grate vorhanden.
Robi: Der Versuch, den Poolreinigungsroboter ohne Filter durch den Pool fahren zu lassen, um zu sehen, ob er dann höheren Druck aufbauen kann und doch an der Wand hochfährt, hat leider nicht zum Erfolg geführt. Der Poolbauer wird sich nochmal mit dem Hersteller in Verbindung setzen, denn das Gerät sollte die Wände locker hochkommen. 
Wasserverlust (kürzlich 1,4 Kubikmeter nachgefüllt): Die betreffende Stelle hab ich gefunden. Da unsere Edelstahlblenden innerhalb der Teichfolie montiert sind und die Teichfolie auf der Außenseite nicht bis ganz hoch angeklebt wurde, hat sich eine Lasche gebildet, über die Wasser rausgelaufen ist. Diese ist erstmal provisorisch von mir hochgestellt und wird demnächst noch von den Poolbauern komplett verklebt. Da auf der Außenseite eh Rasen wächst, sieht man die Kante dort nicht und es ist uns recht, dass dort die Teichfolie statt des Edelstahls ist.

Am Wochenende haben wir noch eine Robinie (Robinia pseudoacacia) in unserem Carré gepflanzt, so dass es langsam fertig wird... Naja, der Würfel noch... 

Grüße, Tim


----------



## Moonlight (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eckiger Naturpool mit sep. Regenerationsbereich*

Hey Tim,



blackbird schrieb:


> Vorfilter bzw. Überlaufbecken vom Skimmer: Es wurde eine Filtermatter über die gesamte Breite und Höhe (ca. 100*50cm) eingesetzt. Wenig professionell, mangels anderer Materialien mit einem Stück Stabmattenzaun, welches auf die passende Größe zurecht gesägt wurde.



Das hat der Poolbauer gepfuscht? Is nich Dein Ernst ... 
Wann wollen die das denn ordentlich machen. Und wieso Filtermatten? Ich denk das Wasser ist i.O. 

Mandy


----------



## blackbird (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eckiger Naturpool mit sep. Regenerationsbereich*

Hi Mandy. 
Das Wasser aus dem Schwimmbereich läuft direkt über eine Aussparung in der Edelstahlblende (Skimmer) in dieses Becken, von wo es über KG-Rohre in den Regenerationsbereich gelangt. 
Mit der groben Matte soll nur verhindert werden, dass Blätter und ähnliches Material, welches von der Wasseroberfläche in das Sammelbecken gelangt, in den Regenerationsbereich gespült wird. 
D.h. die Matte soll nur eine Sieb- und keine Filterfunktion haben.
Das Wasser ist weiterhin wunderschön klar.

Grüße, Tim


----------



## Moonlight (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eckiger Naturpool mit sep. Regenerationsbereich*

Aha ... Danke für die Erklärung 

Mandy


----------



## Bambus Mami (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eckiger Naturpool mit sep. Regenerationsbereich*

Lieber Blackbird!

Poolsauger (auch die besten, nach unserer Erfahrung!)
können grundsätzlich nur 2-3 Wochen nach Neubefüllung/Komplettreinigung der Wände die Wände reinigen. Schuld daran ist der leichte Naturschleimbelag (=Mulm) der sich aus organischem Material zwangsläufig bildet.
Dieser Belag führt zu einem "Durchrutschen".
Also, kV, die Wände muss man selber bürsten.

Sorry, solltest Du eine Wunderwaffe finden - sofort melden!!!!!

LG Bambus Mami Kristin


----------



## blackbird (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eckiger Naturpool mit sep. Regenerationsbereich*

Hi Kristin. 

Wir haben damit ja noch keine Erfahrung, aber unser Poolbauer, der uns den besorgen durfte, sagte, das sollte gehen... Ist erstmal seine Baustelle, mal sehen, was er da machen kann bzw. herausfindet. 

Wir hatten beim letzten Versuch die Wände vorher mit unserem inzwischen gelieferten Wall Whale (Flügelschrubber) geputzt um zu sehen, ob's an der Glitschigkeit liegt... Hat auch nichts geholfen. 

Viele Grüße, 
Tim


----------



## willi1954 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eckiger Naturpool mit sep. Regenerationsbereich*

Frage, was ist das für eine Matte ? Filterschaummatte oder wie muss man das verstehen? D.H. das gesamte zufilternde Wasser geht durch diese Matte ? Ich hoffe nur, sie setzt sich nicht zu, sonst könntest du ein Problem bekommen. Besser wäre da sicher eine art Vortex mit SIFI, um den groben Schmutz vom Regenerationsbecken
fernzuhalten. Mach doch bitte mal ein Bild von dieser Matte, das man sich das vorstellen kann.

LG Willi


----------



## blackbird (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eckiger Naturpool mit sep. Regenerationsbereich*

Hi Willi. 

Die Matte ist eine grobe, blaue Filtermatte in ca. 5 cm Stärke, wie sie auch in Aquarienfiltern Verwendung findet. 
Das ganze Wasser geht dort durch, aber wenn sie sich zusetzt kann das Wasser obendrüber. Da besteht keine Gefahr. 
Bilder kann ich erst wieder in ein paar Tagen einstellen, da ich momentan unterwegs bin... 

Grüße, Tim


----------



## pyro (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eckiger Naturpool mit sep. Regenerationsbereich*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Und ich hatte FREI ... das kann doch nicht wahr sein ...   ...
> 
> Mandy



Liebe Mandy, ausser rumstehen bis die Füße weh tun, im Weg rumstehn und Bauklötze staunen tun die bayrischen Kollegen da eh nicht.

Bei solchen Geschichten kommen meine Kollegen aus Katharinenberg - das ist gleich neben Ingoldorf von der Firma Tauber oder Semmler und die machen dann die gefährliche Arbeit.


Schwarzer Vogel, schöne Poolanlage. Gar nicht weit weg von meiner...


----------



## Moonlight (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eckiger Naturpool mit sep. Regenerationsbereich*



pyro schrieb:


> Liebe Mandy, ausser rumstehen bis die Füße weh tun, im Weg rumstehn und Bauklötze staunen tun die bayrischen Kollegen da eh nicht.



Liebster Jürgen, 

ich hatte auch nicht vor etwas zu tun ... aber dann hätte ich Tim schon eher kennengelernt und ich hätte den Pool mir in Natura anschauen können.
Tagelang suche ich das Haus und den Pool um mal einen Blick drauf werfen zu können ... und meine Kollegen dürfen da frei Haus reinspazieren ... das hat mich schon geärgert 

Aber mittlerweile ist das schon "fast" vergessen 

Mandy


----------



## pyro (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eckiger Naturpool mit sep. Regenerationsbereich*

Ach so... wenns nur darum geht...

Da gibts hier so eine tolle Funktion da kann man private Nachrichten schreiben... einfach nach der Adresse fragen und ich glaub wenn Du nett fragst und lieb schaust wirst Du auch in den Garten rein gelassen.



Dann kannst aber bei mir auch noch vorbeikommen wenn Du noch etwas Zeit hast... also wenn Du Dich zu mir traust...


----------



## Moonlight (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eckiger Naturpool mit sep. Regenerationsbereich*




pyro schrieb:


> Dann kannst aber bei mir auch noch vorbeikommen wenn Du noch etwas Zeit hast...



Würde ich sehr gerne, aber 1. wohnst Du viiieeel zu weit weg und 2. habe ich keine Zeit ... 



pyro schrieb:


> also wenn Du Dich zu mir traust...



Pfff ... warum sollte ich mich nicht trauen ... ich habe vor niemandem Angst und vor Dir erst Recht nicht 

Mandy


----------



## blackbird (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eckiger Naturpool mit sep. Regenerationsbereich*



pyro schrieb:


> Bei solchen Geschichten kommen meine Kollegen aus Katharinenberg - das ist gleich neben Ingoldorf...
> 
> Schwarzer Vogel, schöne Poolanlage. Gar nicht weit weg von meiner...


Hi Jürgen, 
vielen Dank. Freut mich sehr, wenn es gefällt... 
Aber ich glaube, es ist schon ein ganzes Stück Entfernung zwischen unseren Anlagen... Im Dorf arbeite ich momentan nur, wohnen tu ich in *der* richtigen Stadt 



Moonlight schrieb:


> ...aber dann hätte ich Tim schon eher kennengelernt und ich hätte den Pool mir in Natura anschauen können.


Hi Mandy, wie gesagt, da ergibt sich sicher noch eine vernünftige Gelegenheit... 

Viele Grüße, Tim


----------



## Moonlight (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eckiger Naturpool mit sep. Regenerationsbereich*

N'Abend Tim,



blackbird schrieb:


> wie gesagt, da ergibt sich sicher noch eine vernünftige Gelegenheit...



Mit Sicherheit ... aktuell hab ich eh keine Zeit 

Mandy


----------



## blackbird (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eckiger Naturpool mit sep. Regenerationsbereich*

Hallo zusammen, 
gestern (und die Tage zuvor) wurde fleißig weiter im Garten um den Pool gearbeitet, so dass nun zum größten Teil um die Wasserflächen herum der Rasen gesät ist und inzwischen auch die Lampen aufgestellt und angeschlossen sind. 
Anbei ein aktuelles Bild von gestern abends...

 
War natürlich noch nicht dunkel genug, aber man sieht, dass sie leuchten. Die eine hinten auf der Terrasse am Pool lässt sich separat schalten. Oben an der Terrasse am Haus haben wir die gleichen Eiswürfel.

Außerdem sind gestern noch ein paar weitere Pflanzen in den Regenerationsbereich eingezogen.
 

Viele Grüße, 
Tim


----------



## Zacky (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eckiger Naturpool mit sep. Regenerationsbereich*

...das sieht  ja richtig cool aus...


----------



## blackbird (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eckiger Naturpool mit sep. Regenerationsbereich*



Zacky schrieb:


> ...das sieht  ja richtig cool aus...



Dankeschön


----------



## Andre 69 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eckiger Naturpool mit sep. Regenerationsbereich*

Hallo Tim
Die Nachzügler im Pflanzenregeneratiosbecken !?
Rechts ,eine Korkenzieher-Segge !? Links, sach mal keene Ahnung ! 
Ansonsten , sehr schöne Anlage , den Stil komplett durchgezogen !


----------



## blackbird (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eckiger Naturpool mit sep. Regenerationsbereich*



Andre 69 schrieb:


> Hallo Tim
> Die Nachzügler im Pflanzenregeneratiosbecken !?
> Rechts ,eine Korkenzieher-Segge !? Links, sach mal keene Ahnung !
> Ansonsten , sehr schöne Anlage , den Stil komplett durchgezogen !



Hi André, 
das rechts nennt sich Korkenzieherbinse (Juncus effesus "Spiralis") und links das müsste eine Wasserlobelie (Lobelia cardinalis) sein. 
Ansonsten: merci bien!

Grüße, Tim


----------



## Moonlight (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eckiger Naturpool mit sep. Regenerationsbereich*

Oh man ... da kann ich mir aber noch ne Scheibe abschneiden, sieht Klasse aus 


Ich würde sagen, wenn mein Teich fertig ist, werde ich euch Zwei mal zum Arbeitseinsatz in meinen Garten holen ... Zacky wollte ja auch noch bei mir buddeln ... ihr Drei werdet aus meinem Chaos sicher einen schönen Garten zaubern 

Mandy


----------



## willi1954 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eckiger Naturpool mit sep. Regenerationsbereich*



blackbird schrieb:


> ...links das müsste eine Wasserlobelie (Lobelia cardinalis) sein.
> Ansonsten: merci bien!
> 
> Grüße, Tim



Sieht super aus, euer Pool. Was die Lobelie betrifft, sie ist nicht winterhart. Ich hab da schon mehrfach Lehrgeld gezahlt. Sie hat super Blüten, aber leider geht sie im Winter ein :-(

LG Willi


----------



## blackbird (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eckiger Naturpool mit sep. Regenerationsbereich*

Hi zusammen. 



Moonlight schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, wenn mein Teich fertig ist, werde ich euch Zwei mal zum Arbeitseinsatz in meinen Garten holen ... Zacky wollte ja auch noch bei mir buddeln ... ihr Drei werdet aus meinem Chaos sicher einen schönen Garten zaubern
> Mandy


Mal sehen - im Prinzip gerne, aber bei mir mangelt es momentan so sehr an Zeit, dass ich sogar meine Frau und die Schwiegereltern im Garten alleine werkeln lasse, während ich drin am Computer bin...



willi1954 schrieb:


> Sieht super aus, euer Pool. Was die Lobelie betrifft, sie ist nicht winterhart. Ich hab da schon mehrfach Lehrgeld gezahlt. Sie hat super Blüten, aber leider geht sie im Winter ein :-(
> LG Willi


Hmmm... das wäre schade, aber wohl nicht zu ändern. Wird sicher nicht die einzige sein, die einen Winter nicht übersteht und im Frühjahr ersetzt werden muss.

Freue mich sehr über eure Kommentare, dass es gefällt  

Liebe Grüße, Tim

p.s. komme gerade aus dem Unfallkrankenhaus von um die Ecke... habe wohl einen Insektenstich am Wochenende nicht vertragen und habe jetzt einen Fuß, der doppelt so dick ist, wie normal


----------



## katja (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eckiger Naturpool mit sep. Regenerationsbereich*

autsch  war es vielleicht dieses miststück? https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/36155/?q=kriebelm%FCcke


deine anlage ist auf jeden fall toll geworden


----------



## blackbird (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eckiger Naturpool mit sep. Regenerationsbereich*



katja schrieb:


> autsch  war es vielleicht dieses miststück?



Ja, gehe ich von aus, wieder eine Kriebelmücke. Hat mich letztes Jahr auch schonmal eine von erwischt und mir zwei Wochen ne fette Wade eingebracht, aber gegen die Nummer dieses Mal, war das letztes Jahr ein Kindergeburtstag... Habe mich geweigert, im KKHs zu bleiben und mich zuhause in Pflege begeben. Mal sehen, wie's wird.

...und danke für


katja schrieb:


> deine anlage ist auf jeden fall toll geworden





Grüße, Tim


----------



## Moonlight (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eckiger Naturpool mit sep. Regenerationsbereich*

Ach jeee ... 
Na dann gute Besserung ... 

Mandy


----------



## blackbird (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eckiger Naturpool mit sep. Regenerationsbereich*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Ach jeee ...
> Na dann gute Besserung ...
> 
> Mandy


Dankeschön...


----------



## Eva-Maria (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eckiger Naturpool mit sep. Regenerationsbereich*

Moin Tim,
habe mir jetzt den kompletten thread durchgelesen und diverse Bilder einige Male angeschaut... kam aus dem Staunen nicht mehr raus!
Ich hab's ja eher nicht so mit den strengen, geometrischen Linien, aber Deine Anlage... CHAPEAU, mein Lieber!!
Die letzten Bilder sind von Ende Juni, Du hast doch bestimmt schon wieder aktuelle Fotos für uns, oder?


----------



## blackbird (19. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Eckiger Naturpool mit sep. Regenerationsbereich*

Hallöchen... 
lange her, ich weiß... Ich hatte beruflich sehr viel zu tun und wenig Zeit für Anderes. Langsam entspannt es sich etwas und wir haben mal wieder ein paar Handschläge im Garten machen können. 

Der Bau des Würfels um die Poolterrasse konnte endlich begonnen werden, so dass die Terrasse langsam ihrer Vollendung entgegen sieht. 

Vor einigen Wochen haben wir schon die Vierkanthölzer für Eckblattverbindungen vorbereitet (ich musste eben erstmal nachschauen, wie das heißt, wenn man von zwei Vierkanthölzern jeweils auf so viel wegsägt, dass das andere im 90° Grad Winkel bündig "rein-" passt). 
Und am letzten Wochenende haben wir den unteren Rahmen um die Terrasse gebaut. 
Dabei haben wir Edelstahlabstandhalter, die wir uns vom Schlosser unseres Vertrauens haben zurechtsägen lassen, zwischen die Unterkonstruktion der Terrasse und den Rahmen gesetzt, so dass die Fuge eine definierte Breite hat und genügend Kraftschluss zwischen Terrasse und dem Würfel herrscht. Auf diesem Rahmen wird ja der Rest des Würfels aufgesetzt und das soll gefälligst halten, sagt meine Regierung... 

Die Abstandhalter sind aus Vierkantedelstahl mit den Außenmaßen 20*20 mm auf 20 mm abgesägt worden. Löcher für die langen Schrauben durch den Würfelrahmen hab ich von beiden Seiten aus an den jeweiligen Ein- bzw. Austrittstellen gebohrt und versucht, immer in der Mitte die Löcher zu treffen (hat auch fast perfekt geklappt). Ich wusste mir nicht anders zu helfen, um durch die nicht peferkt geraden Rahmenhölzer ein Loch zu bohren, was exakt an der richtigen Stelle rauskommt...

Als nächstes wird die Edelstahlleiter, die wir uns haben anfertigen lassen, noch an dem Unterteil des Würfels befestigt und dann geht's mit den Aufrechten und dem Kopfteil weiter. 

Der Garten ist inwzischen auch schön grün und so sieht es momentan schon fast fertig aus...

 
Blick in den Garten

 
Die Poolterrasse mit Rahmen

Viele Grüße, 
Tim


----------



## Moonlight (19. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Eckiger Naturpool mit sep. Regenerationsbereich*

Hey Tim,

na da warste richtig fleißig.
Das sieht super toll aus 

Und alles sooo schön aufgeräumt ... bei mir siehts noch aus wie Atomschlag 

Mandy


----------



## blackbird (19. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Eckiger Naturpool mit sep. Regenerationsbereich*

Hi Mandy, 
danke. Ja, fleißig waren wir und wenn das Wetter morgen nicht unerwartet schlecht wird, geht's auch weiter... Mal sehen, wie weit wir dann morgen kommen. 
Auf dem ersten Bild ist rechts oben der Stapel Holz zu sehen, der auf die Verarbeitung morgen wartet. 

Grüße, Tim


----------



## blackbird (21. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Eckiger Naturpool mit sep. Regenerationsbereich*

So... 
das Wetter war uns wohlgesonnen und wir haben den Würfel endlich fertigstellen können. 

Zuerst hab ich noch ein Bild von einem Edelstahlabstandhalter gemacht, bevor es losging. Und dann wurde die Baustelle eingerichtet, Werkzeuge und Böcke geholt und alles zurecht gelegt.
   

Bevor es ans Vorbohren der Schraubverbindungen ging, haben wir die Hölzer alle auf den unteren Rahmen gelegt und nochmal überprüft. ob die Längen alle passen. Die Eckblattverbindungen sind jeweils mit zwei Löchern für kleine Schrauben versehen, mit denen der obere Rahmen im 90° Winkel fixiert wird und mit einem großen Loch für eine lange Schaube, die in den senkrechten Balken geschraubt wurde.
Damit der senkrechte Balken auf dem unteren Rahmen fixiert ist, habe ich kleine Schrauben in das Stirnholz geschraubt und von diesen den Kopf abgeflext, so dass eine Spitze entstand. Diese haben sich beim Festschrauben von unten in die Auflage gedrückt und die Senkrechten stehen schön unverdrehbar auf dem Rahmen.
 
Nachdem die vier Senkrechten standen war der Rest war nur noch Fleißarbeit: mit den 320 cm langen Vierkanthölzern langsam die beiden Leitern hochkraxeln und die beiden direkt aufliegenden Rahmenhölzer gegen Herunterfallen mit einer Schraube sichern. Dann mit den beiden oben aufliegenden das Gleiche, die Fixierschraube lösen, die lange Schraube einsetzen, den 90° Winkel überprüfen und die beiden Fixierschrauben festziehen. Fertig...

   

Und so sieht es jetzt aus:
 

Grüße, 
Tim


----------



## Moonlight (22. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Eckiger Naturpool mit sep. Regenerationsbereich*

Ähm ... und was wird das? Bekommt die Konstruktion denn auch ein Dach und/oder Wände?

Irgendwie fehlt es mir aktuell an Phantasie ...

Klär uns/mich doch mal bitte auf, wie es fertig aussehen soll 

Mandy


----------



## blackbird (22. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Eckiger Naturpool mit sep. Regenerationsbereich*

Hi Mandy, 

hehe... 

Das ist so fertig, es kommen also weder Wände noch ein Dach dran. 

Es werden noch ein paar Befestigungsmöglichkeiten in Form von Drahtseilen für Sonnensegel drankommen, so dass wir zum Beschatten und zum Sichtschutz Stoff dazwischen spannen können. 

Der Normalzustand des Würfels ist aber so, wie auf dem letzten Foto 

Grüße, 
Tim


----------



## Jürgen E (23. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Eckiger Naturpool mit sep. Regenerationsbereich*

Hallo Tim,

wie willst du deinen Würfel gegen seitliche Kräfte stabilisieren?
Wenn du Sichtschutzsegel spannst, wird bei Wind ordentlich Druck von der Seite entstehen.
Meiner Meinung nach fehlen Diagonalverspannungen.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## blackbird (23. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Eckiger Naturpool mit sep. Regenerationsbereich*

Hi Jürgen, 
es waren ursprünglich diagonale Drahtseile geplant. 
Da es aber so schon so stabil ist, bleiben die erstmal weg. 
Die Sicht- und Sonnenschutzsegel sollen immer nur temporär gespannt werden und sie werden mit Clips befestigt, die bei zu starkem Wind von sich aus aufgehen, so dass der Würfel niemals großen Windkräften ausgesetzt sein wird. 

Grüße, Tim


----------



## Zebragras (2. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Eckiger Naturpool mit sep. Regenerationsbereich*

Hi. Wow sieht gut aus.
Wie ist das denn beim rasenmähen mit dem ranfahren
Wenn das alles so bündig ist??


----------



## blackbird (2. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Eckiger Naturpool mit sep. Regenerationsbereich*

Hi Simone,
es geht erstaunlich wenig neben dem Rasenmäher raus, wenn der Korb nicht gerade voll ist. 
Das bisschen, was tatsächlich auf's Wasser fliegt wird jeweils gleich abgekeschert.
Viele Grüße,
Tim 

p.s. @Jürgen: da das Bangkirai leider nicht dauerhaft stabil genug war, haben wir inzw. in den 8 oberen Ecken diagonale Spannseile angebracht. Sonnenschutzsegel wollten wir dann doch nicht, so dass es sich weiterhin um ein reines Dekoobjekt handeln wird.


----------



## blackbird (13. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen. 
Ein kleines Update: nachdem wir seit ein paar Monaten Untermieter haben, haben wir zur Absicherung des Pools einen kleinen Zaun errichtet.
 
Außerdem haben wir wegen der Tauben, die unseren Würfel zu gern angeflogen sind, Taubenspikes angebracht.
 
Viele Grüße,
Tim


----------



## Petta (11. Juni 2015)

Hallo Tim,
ich habe mir die Zeit genommen und diesen thread "durchgeackert" und ich muss sagen,
ich bin begeistert von dem was ich hier gesehen und gelesen habe!
Hut ab und ich sage.........einfach Klasse!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blackbird (11. Juni 2015)

Hi Peter, 
danke Dir. Das freut mich. 
Uns gefällt es optisch auch sehr gut. Wir haben allerdings dieses Jahr auch ordentlich Probleme mit Algen. Vermutlich oder vielleicht weil wir die Pumpe dieses Jahr zu spät in Betrieb genommen haben. 
Die Pflanzen fangen jetzt erst an ordentlich "Gas zu geben". Bei vielen anderen habe ich gelesen/gesehen, dass das schon lange der Fall ist. 
Liebe Grüße, 
Tim


----------



## Landschildkröte (27. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Tim,
Ich finds sehr stylisch und in der Gesamtheit auch wirklich gut gestaltet. Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit beim externen Regenerationsbecken und der Wasseraufbereitung?
LG Monika


----------



## blackbird (27. Feb. 2016)

Hi Monika,
letztes Jahr, hast Du ja schon gelesen, waren viele Algen. Ich tippe weiterhin darauf, dass es mit zu später Inbetriebnahme zusammen hängt.
Vorher war alles schick.
Langzeiterfahrungen würde ich erst nach knapp zehn Sommern äußern wollen.
Dieses Jahr wollen wir die Edelstahlpoolkante durch richtigen Edelstahl ersetzen und warten gerade auf ein Angebot. Da hat uns die Poolbaufirma leider Grütze verbaut.
Bei der Gelegenheit wird rückgespült und Wasser einmal komplett getauscht.
LG
Tim


----------



## Landschildkröte (28. Feb. 2016)

Wie groß ist euer Pflanzenfilter genau? Hast du vielleicht noch ein paar Fotos, auch vom Bewuchs?
Gibt es etwas, was ihr jetzt eventuell anders machen würdet?
Wir haben keine besonders breite Grundstückssituation an der vorgesehenen Stelle, daher auch nur ein 3 Meter breites Schwimmbecken angedacht. Ist diese Breite praktikabel?


----------



## blackbird (28. Feb. 2016)

Hi Monika. 
Der Regenerationsbereich hat etwa 25 qm. Ich würde jetzt nur eine automatische Rückspülung vorsehen und von Anfang an mehr Bepflanzung vorsehen. 
Die Breite des Schwimmbereichs ist prima. Man kann aneinander vorbei schwimmen, Frau B taucht dann aber immer lieber. 
Die Tiefe von 185 cm ist dafür sehr praktisch. 
Mehr Bilder vom Bewuchs habe ich nicht griffbereit. 
LG Tim


----------



## Landschildkröte (28. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Tim,
Das sind fast einhundert Prozent der Fläche? Bei 10 x 3 Metern Schwimmbecken. Welchen Vorfilter nutzt ihr?
LG Monika


----------



## blackbird (28. Feb. 2016)

Hi Monika 
Ja, sind deutlich über 80%
Vorfilter gibt es bei uns keinen. Es gibt das Überlaufbecken, wo durch eine Matte Laub und grober Schmutz zurückgehalten werden. 
Viele Grüße 
Tim


----------



## Landschildkröte (28. Feb. 2016)

Wow. Auf dem Foto in Zentralperspektive schaut es wesentlich verkürzter, nach etwa fünfzig Prozent aus. Wie muss ich mir euer Überlaufbecken vorstellen? Werder ihr die Rückspülung nachrüsten?


----------



## blackbird (28. Feb. 2016)

Der Regenerationsbereich ist 7 * 3 m + die Ecke, die zur Poolterrasse geht. Daher ca. 25 qm. Das Überlaufbecken ist ca. 100 * 100 * 70 cm und hat seinen Einlauf direkt hinter der Leiter. Von dort geht es in Schwerkraft in den Regenerationsbereich, aus welchem das Wasser per Pumpe wieder in den Pool befördert wird. 
Rückspülung ist ja "nur" Umkehr der Pumprichtung. D.h. bissl frickeln, so dass die Anschlüsse passen und Pumpe laufen lassen... Dooferweise ist das mit den Anschlüssen alles nicht sinnvoll von den Poolbauern durchdacht
LG, Tim


----------



## Landschildkröte (28. Feb. 2016)

Danke Tim. Ich versuche eine Lösung für ein Zweikammersystem zu finden. Vielleicht hast du noch einen Tip?


----------



## blackbird (1. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen 

dieses Frühjahr ist erweiterte Poolreinigung angesagt, wie schon weiter oben erwähnt. 
Also ist der gesamte Schwimmbereich über mehrere Tage hinweg leergepumpt worden und das Wasser haben wir im Garten an vielen verschiedenen Stellen versickern lassen. 
Die alten - nicht so guten, weil V2A - Edelstahlbleche sind komplett mit dem Hochdruckreiniger gesäubert worden und der Rest (fast...) des Pools an diesem Wochenende ebenso. Nun fehlen noch ca. 50% der Bodenfläche und das komplette Absaugen des restlichen (paar cm) Algenschmodders, dann ist der Pool erst mal wieder Algenfrei... 

Leider hat das mit den neuen Edelstahlblechen bisher nicht geklappt. 
Das Material liegt schon hier, aber die Montage ist aus zwei verschiedenen Gründen jeweils abgesagt worden... 
Eigentlich sollte es dieses Wochenende montiert werden. 

Die alten Poolbleche sind deshalb ordentlich gereinigt worden, damit die neuen Bleche darauf geklebt werden können. 
Die neuen Bleche sind dann nicht mehr nur noch glatte, gerade Bleche sondern oben und unten jeweils ein paar mm umgekantet, so dass keine so scharfte Kante mehr vorhanden ist. 

Wenn's dann irgendwann mal so weit ist, gibt's davon bestimmt auch Bilder. 

Viele Grüße
Tim


----------



## ThorstenC (2. Mai 2016)

Kannst Du einmal Bilder der alten Bleche machen?
V2A ist so eine ungenaue Bezeichnung...
Genauer wäre 1.4xxxxx z.B.

Wenn die alten V2A Bleche  verrostet sind.....war es wohl eine ungeeignete Legierung....

Hat EDELSTAHL Kontakt zu Rost...fängt auch der Edelstahl an zu korrodieren....

Wasserkomplettwechsel   bringt je nach Wassernitratgehalt wieder neues Algenfutter in den Teich.....und der Teich muss sich wieder neu einpegeln.

Algenschmodder absaugen und entsorgen....


----------



## blackbird (2. Mai 2016)

Hi Torsten
Bilder kann ich gern auch noch einstellen - ich hoffe, ich denke später dran, welche zu machen. 
Die konkrete Werkstoffnummer wurde uns damals leider nicht mitgeteilt. Dummerweise haben die Schrauben z.T. begonnen zu rosten, so dass an diesen Stellen auch die Bleche Rost ansetzen. Außerdem sind die Bleche bei der Montage und bei der ersten Nachbearbeitung durch die Poolfirma verkratzt worden, so dass sich jeglicher Schmutz gut darauf hält. Wir haben die Hoffnung, dass die neuen Bleche eine bessere / geeignetere Qualität haben und sich auch besser reinigen lassen, wenn sich der Wasserrand daran bemerkbar macht. 
Wasserwechsel ist nötig, weil es inzw. eine richtig eklige Brühe war... 
Wir hatten bei der Neubefüllung im ersten Jahr das beste Wasser und danach ging es stetig bergab. 
Viele Grüße
Tim


----------



## JensderMaurer (2. Mai 2016)

Hallo Tim,

eine sehr schöne Anlage , ich habe euer Projekt mit Interesse verfolgt...

Eine Frage hätte ich..wie ist es möglich, dass es zu dieser Brühe, wie du schreibst, gekommen ist? Zuviel Laubeintrag o. ä.?

Gruß, Jens


----------



## blackbird (3. Mai 2016)

Hi Jens
ein Grund ist sicher Laubeintrag und Regenwürmer, die die metallene Grenze nicht beachten. Ein anderer Grund ist letztes wie dieses Jahr bestimmt auch, dass die Pumpe zu spät in Betrieb genommen wurde/wird. Dieses Jahr warten wir auf die Montage der neuen Randbleche, letztes Jahr hab ich es einfach zu spät in Angriff genommen. 
Für nächstes Jahr ist das geplant, bevor Sonnenstrahlen für Algenwachstum sorgen.
Grüße
Tim


----------



## Landschildkröte (3. Mai 2016)

Hallo Tim,
das klingt nach sehr viel Arbeit.
Wir sind ja gerade in der Rohbauphase unseres Naturpools, welcher ebenfalls dreimalzehn Meter Fläche hat. (allerdings wird Regeneration/Filterung komplett getrennt) 
Wie habt ihr das Becken eigentlich gereinigt? Mit einem Poolrboter?
Welches (Nach)Füllwasser nutzt ihr? Wie handhabt ihr das Thema Phosphat?

LG
Monika


----------



## blackbird (3. Mai 2016)

Hi Monika, 

im Normalfall wird der Pool ab und zu mal mit dem Poolsauger gereinigt. Öfter zum Einsatz kommt der Robi (so ein grüner, der leider entgegen Angebot der Poolbaufirma nicht die Wände hochkann)... 
Bei uns ist die Regeneration auch komplett getrennt. Wie kann es bei Euch noch "getrennterer" werden? 

Wasser nehmen wir aus dem Haus über unseren Gartenwasseranschluss. Ich bin noch am überlegen, ob es es durch die Entkalkungsanlage laufen lasse oder diese bypasse...

LG, Tim 
.


----------



## Landschildkröte (3. Mai 2016)

blackbird schrieb:


> Wie kann es bei Euch noch "getrennterer" werden?


Jetzt muss ich schmunzeln. Es gibt doch eine Verbingung (dachte ich mich zu erinnern) also einen Überlauf...


----------



## blackbird (3. Mai 2016)

Hi Monika, 
bei uns ja ebenso  
Zwei komplett getrennte Becken, die mit wasserführenden Rohren und Poolschläuchen verbunden sind. 
LG, Tim


----------



## Landschildkröte (3. Mai 2016)

Verstehe, verstehe. das ist auf den Fotos schwer zu erkennen. Wo sitzt der Vorfilter?

Lg Monika (ich lese und lerne und lese)


----------



## DbSam (3. Mai 2016)

Landschildkröte schrieb:


> (ich lese und lerne und lese)


... und (auch wichtig): verstehen. Also lesen und verstehen *duckundweg*  


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Man möge mir verzeihen, aber mir war eben so danach.

Bei:





blackbird schrieb:


> ... die mit wasserführenden Rohren und Poolschläuchen verbunden sind.


... konnte ich mich gerade noch beherrschen.


----------



## blackbird (3. Mai 2016)

Mensch Carsten...


DbSam schrieb:


> ... konnte ich mich gerade noch beherrschen


So kennt man Dich ja gar nicht... 

@Monika: einen richtigen Vorfilter gibt es nicht. Es gibt nur ein Vorfilterbecken, welches unter der Poolterrasse sitzt, und wo per Matte grober Schmutz zurückgehalten wird. 

LG, Tim


----------



## Landschildkröte (3. Mai 2016)

Danke Tim! Willst du das so beibehalten?


----------



## DbSam (3. Mai 2016)

blackbird schrieb:


> So kennt man Dich ja gar nicht...


Ja, manchmal staune ich über mich selbst ... 

Zum Thema schmoddriges Wasser:
Keine Ahnung, ob Du hier schon einmal die Filterung genau beschrieben hast.
Ich tue es hiermit, wenn ich alles richtig verstanden haben sollte:
Die Pumpe saugt das Wasser aus dem Pflanzenfilter über im Boden verlegte und mit Filzmatten(?) überdeckte Drainagerohre ab und pumpt es über Einläufe in der Poolwand in den Poolteich.
Über einen Überlauf und das Vorfilterbecken läuft das Wasser vom Poolteich zurück in den Pflanzenfilter.
Wichtig zu wissen: Im Pool gibt es keinen Bodenablauf.

Eine mögliche Schlussfolgerung könnte sein:
Aus Sicht der Filterung ist der Pool das Beruhigungsbecken, in dem sich die Schwebstoffe absetzen und vermoddern können.
Das ist falsch. Fertig, aus, Ende.

Meine Sicht und Einstellung dazu habe ich Dir schon kundgetan. Auch wenn ich Deine Poolbauer und die Richtung des Konzeptes halbwegs nachvollziehen kann, ich hätte das so nicht gelöst. 


Gruß Carsten

Ach so:
Die angedachte UVC bitte zwischen Vorfilter und Pflanzenfilter verbauen.


----------



## blackbird (3. Mai 2016)

Hi zusammen
am Grundkonzept soll baulich nichts verändert werden. 
UVC, wie Carsten geschrieben hat, evtl. 
Wie ich die allerdings sinnvoll zw. Vorfilterbecken und Pflanzenfilter einbauen soll, weiß ich noch nicht 

@Carsten: alles korrekt. Keine Filzmatten

Viele Grüße
Tim


----------



## DbSam (3. Mai 2016)

blackbird schrieb:


> Keine Filzmatten


Uäääh, noch schlimmer. 

Also gut, ich korrigiere mich:
Die Pumpe kann also auch den letzten Dreckkrümel vom Pflanzenfilter über die Löcher im Drainagerohr absaugen und mit Wucht in den Pool 'blasen'.
Dort hat jedes Krümelchen genug Zeit um sich abzusetzen, zu vergammeln und Dir dann Dein Poolerlebnis zu versüßen.
So ist der Plan des Filteraufbaus. 

Aber egal. 
Es ist nur schade, dass die Pflanzen im Pflanzenfilter verhungern. Um die mache ich mir Sorgen.
Du kannst den Schmodder ab, da bin ich mir sicher. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## DbSam (3. Mai 2016)

blackbird schrieb:


> Wie ich die allerdings sinnvoll zw. Vorfilterbecken und Pflanzenfilter einbauen soll, weiß ich noch nicht


Ja, das ist ein Problem.
Mögliche Lösung, wenn vor der Matte noch genug Platz ist: Trennwand einsetzen, Pumpe mit Schwimmerschalter im Bereich des Überlaufs vor der neuen Trennwand platzieren, UVC und von dort vor der Matte wieder einlaufen lassen. Das ganze Konstrukt so planen, dass das Wasser auch über die zusätzliche Trennwand laufen kann, wenn die UVC nicht läuft.

Gruß Carsten


----------



## blackbird (3. Mai 2016)

Du komm mir mal nach Berlin. Dann kannst Du Dir den Quatsch angucken, den die da gebaut haben. ...und am besten auch gleich heile machen... 
Für Kaffee ist dann gesorgt, wird Dir aber für die Frechheit in Post #97 wieder gestrichen 
Grrrrrrrr.... ...üße Tim


----------



## DbSam (3. Mai 2016)

Ach? Und wie soll ich das heile machen, wenn Du mich vorm Tor stehen lässt? Mit dem Fernglas?

So, habe extra nochmal nachgeschaut, konnte in Post #97 keine Frechheit entdecken. Wirklich nicht.


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Und wenn ich Quatsch sehen will, dann schau ich mir ein bissel 'Coding' in SAP an.
Ist einfacher, geht schneller und ist wirksamer. 
Da muss ich doch nicht erst nach Berlin fahren.


----------



## blackbird (3. Mai 2016)

Wenn Du ein bisschen netter wärst und nicht immer so mäkelig und briesbrummelig, dann könnte man Dich auch rein lassen... 



DbSam schrieb:


> Und wenn ich Quatsch sehen will, dann schau ich mir ein bissel 'Coding' in SAP an.


Seit wann findet man denn in SAP Visual Basic Coding von Dir?

Grüße
Tim


----------



## DbSam (3. Mai 2016)

blackbird schrieb:


> Visual Basic Coding


??
Gibt's das etwa noch? Macht das noch jemand? Ich nicht. 
btw: Läuft das überhaupt noch unter W10?

Nee, mein Guter, da gibt es ABAP-Code, welcher ähnlich strukturiert ist wie Dein Filterkonzept.
Man könnte auch goodwill-programing dazu sagen. Aber manchmal taugt es nicht einmal dazu.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## blackbird (3. Mai 2016)

Dafür hast Du Dir doch tatsächlich ein "Like" verdient


----------



## DbSam (3. Mai 2016)

Wusst' ich's doch ... 

Das hilft Deiner Poolbrühe aber nicht auf die Beine.
In SAP korrigiert man und schreibt die Funktion/den Baustein um, wenn man den Fehler korrigieren möchte. Es muss nur der Wille und das Können dazu vorhanden sein.

Mit dieser Feststellung könnte man jetzt wieder den Bogen zu Deinem Pool schlagen.
Aber das mache ich nicht, ganz sicher nicht, wirklich nicht, also gar nicht ...  


Edit: 
Linksschreibung auf rechts korrigiert.


----------



## Landschildkröte (3. Mai 2016)

Ähm, ich hab ein rein analoges Problem - habt ihr da vielleicht einen Tip?

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/naturpool-baustart.45975/


----------



## DbSam (3. Mai 2016)

Analoge Probleme?
Gibt es nicht, es ist alles lösbar und sei es in Säure.

Und was soll Tim nun machen, bzw. seine verhungernden Pflanzen?


Gruß Carsten


----------



## lotta (3. Mai 2016)

DbSam schrieb:


> Analoge Probleme?
> Gibt es nicht, es ist alles lösbar und sei es in Säure.
> 
> Und was soll Tim nun machen, bzw. seine verhungernden Pflanzen?
> ...


Carsten,
vielleicht sollte Tim
Dir das Fernglas abnehmen und Dich mal auf die "Gegebenheiten" vor Ort schauen lassen
Ich denke Dir fällt da sicher eine ümsetzbare Lösung ein
Ich drücke Euch die Daumen


----------



## blackbird (8. Mai 2016)

N'Abend...

Carsten hat ja nun kürzlich fast den ganzen Tag bei mir am Zaun verbracht und wir haben uns tatsächlich einigermaßen vertragen.

Von dort aus hatte er sicher nicht beste Sicht, konnte mir aber raten, dass ich dringend viel mehr Pflanzen einsetzen sollte...
Weitere Maßnahmen (Carsten bitte korrigiere mich oder ergänze, falls falsch...):

Umbau der Flussrichtung, so dass aus dem Schwimmbereich gesaugt wird und das Wasser mit Ruhe durch den Regenerationsbereich fließen kann
Kanalisierung des Wasserflusses "in Schlangenform" durch Trennelemente, so dass das Wasser eine wesentlich längere Strecke durch das Granulat zurücklegen muss
Einbau eines Trommelfilters - vor dem Regenerationsbereich
Diese wären leider mit erheblichem Umbau verbunden, was ich momentan nicht angehen möchte.
Daher und weil die ersten zwei Jahre ja gut liefen, wird es dieses Jahr darauf hinauslaufen, dass nach der Grundreinigung das Wasser wieder eingefüllt wird und wir das mit mehr Pflanzen und früherer Wiederinbetriebnahme im nächsten Frühjahr nochmal probieren und beobachten. Ein größeres Redesign können wir dann ebenso in zwei Jahren planen und angehen.

Am morgigen Montag sollen die neuen V4A-Blechkanten montiert werden, die schon seit einiger Zeit hier liegen und eben darauf warten.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Kannst Du einmal Bilder der alten Bleche machen?


           
Japp...
An einigen Stellen sieht man, dass die Schrauben wohl ursächlich für die Verfärbungen/den Rost sind. An anderen Stellen ist weit und breit keine Schraube...
Unschön auch, dass durch die Poolbauer damals, die Bleche während der Montage schon gelitten haben, was wir erst im Nachgang gesehen haben, weil die Bleche an diesen Stellen wohl wesentlich empfindlicher auf äußere Einflüsse reagieren.

Montag Abend wird der Pool wieder geflutet, mit oder ohne neue Bleche, da der April als Anbademonat schon vergangen ist und wir den Pool diesen Sommer auf jeden Fall noch nutzen wollen.

Viele Grüße
Tim


----------



## ThorstenC (8. Mai 2016)

Ich bin kein Metallurge..oder dahingehend ausgebildet....

Aber die Korrosion an den Schrauben:
Kommt entweder von den Schrauben selber......und überträgt sich aufs.Blech....
Oder der Handwerker hat für Bohrung und Senkung ein Werkzeug benutzt, was davor in Stahl oder Eisen verwendet wurde, was nicht so hoch legiert ist.

Gute Edelstahlschlosser achten sehr darauf, ihre Werkzeuge nur für Edelstahl zu nehmen.

So Flugrost kann mann immer auf Edelstahl bekommen....da reicht schon ein wenig an Eisenpartikeln....irgendwas aus Eisen schrabt mal lang...
Wenn die neuen Bleche über die alten drüber kommen und Kontakt haben, kann es wieder losgehn..

Genaueres könnte Dir sicher ein Profi sagen...
Lima hier im Forum ist ein Edelstahlprofi....


----------



## blackbird (8. Mai 2016)

Hi Torsten

danke für Deine Hinweise. Ich habe eigentlich die Hoffnung, einen Profi beauftragt zu haben... 
Die neuen Bleche werden nur geklebt. Daher sollte es keinen richtigen Kontakt und vor Allem keinen auf der Sichtseite geben... 

Viele Grüße
Tim


----------



## blackbird (9. Mai 2016)

Moin moin 
die Bleche sind dran. Sehr schön, dass das geklappt hat... 
Noch sind die Schutzfolien drauf. Die Poolbauer damals haben die Bleche ohne Folien geliefert und dadurch sicher bei der Montage den einen oder anderen Fehler reingemacht... 
Der Kleber (Würth Konstruktionsklebstoff Klebt und Dichtet) soll jetzt erstmal bis Donnerstag Ruhe haben auszuhärten. Dann werden die Folien entfernt und die Kanten nochmal sanft entschärft. 
Dann gibt's wieder Bilder... 
Viele Grüße
Tim


----------



## DbSam (9. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen,


blackbird schrieb:


> ... und die Kanten nochmal sanft entschärft


Na, wenn das mal keine filigrane Handarbeit wird. 



blackbird schrieb:


> Umbau der Flussrichtung, so dass aus dem Schwimmbereich gesaugt wird und das Wasser mit Ruhe durch den Regenerationsbereich fließen kann
> Kanalisierung des Wasserflusses "in Schlangenform" durch Trennelemente, so dass das Wasser eine wesentlich längere Strecke durch das Granulat zurücklegen muss
> Einbau eines Trommelfilters - vor dem Regenerationsbereich
> Diese wären leider mit erheblichem Umbau verbunden, ...
> ... und wir das mit mehr Pflanzen ...im nächsten Frühjahr nochmal probieren


Ja, so in diesem Sinn ist alles korrekt. 
Trommelfilter, ja, wenn man gleich Ruhe und später wenig Arbeit haben möchte. Theoretisch könnte man diesen testweise am Anfang weglassen. Denn es könnte auch ein gut bepflanzter und sinnvoll durchströmter bBF schon das gewünschte Wunder bewirken.
Beim Umbau könnte man den Platz für einen TF schon reservieren, in dieser Richtung alles vorbereiten und die Rohre dementsprechend verlegen ...

Pflanzen?
Man sollte/könnte/müsste eigentlich sofort den Regenerationsbereich mit viiiiiel mehr Pflanzen bestücken.
Im Moment sieht dieser aus wie ein kümmerliches Beet, welches dringend nach päppelnder Pflege und auch nach Dünger schreit.
So ca. dreieinhalb bis vier Pflanzen scheinen zu leben, wachsen aber nicht. Die restlichen zweieinhalb Pflanzen sehen aus wie nach der Eiszeit und gehören eigentlich in eine Notaufnahme.
Dafür wurde ich sehr freundlich von nach Luft schnappenden Algen begrüßt. Da war ich halbwegs zufrieden, denn anscheinend wurde der Pool doch nicht nur mit destilliertem Wasser betrieben. 
Also: Eigentlich sollten alle Pflanzen gedeihen, auch wenn sich seit drei Wochen wegen Blech- und Reinigungsarbeiten das Wasser nicht bewegt hat...- Machen sie aber nicht.

Mehr konnte ich vom Zaun aus nicht erkennen.



blackbird schrieb:


> Carsten hat ja nun kürzlich fast den ganzen Tag bei mir am Zaun verbracht und wir haben uns tatsächlich einigermaßen vertragen.


Gut, dass ich einen Stuhl dabei hatte, denn Tim hat mich einfach so am staubigen Fußwegrand stehen lassen. Beinah wäre ich von einem vorbei rasenden Rollator erfasst worden ...
Dann kam Tim noch andauernd mit einem Mini-Tablet  angerannt, auf welchem er Fotos von Bereichen präsentierte, welche vom Zaun aus nicht sichtbar waren. Sehr viel war nicht zu erkennen, denn seine Kamera scheint nur eine VGA-Auflösung zu besitzen. Somit musste ich zum Glück nicht so viel reden. Trotzdem trocknete mir der Mund aus, was bei diesem Wetter kein Wunder war.
Als mir dann auch noch die vertrockneten Lippen aufgerissen sind, habe ich endlich einen Kaffee bekommen. Das war eine Tasse mit noch glühendem schwarzen Gebräu, welches in der Sonne nicht zu einem trinkbaren Getränk mutieren konnte.
Nach siebeneinhalb Minuten habe ich mich dann völlig verdurstet wieder auf den Weg nach Hause begeben. Eigentlich hätten die ursprünglich vereinbarten fünf Minuten vollkommen ausgereicht ...

Aber sonst war es cool. 
Es besteht durchaus die Möglichkeit, dass sich das eine oder andere Detail etwas anders zugetragen hat, aber so genau kann ich mich nicht mehr daran erinnern. 

Gruß Carsten


----------



## CrocTom (12. Juni 2016)

Hallo Tim!

Sehr schöne Anlage! Gefällt mir sehr gut!

Wie hast du den Randabschluss gelöst, damit der Rasen direkt bis zum Wasser reicht?

viele Grüße,
Thomas


----------



## blackbird (1. Nov. 2017)

Hallo zusammen

die Untermieter ( siehe https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/468994/ ) sind gerade vier geworden und wir haben begonnen, den Zaun um den Pool zu entfernen.
Über den letzten Winter haben wir die Umwälzpumpe nicht außer Betrieb genommen, im Frühjahr aber auch die Pflanzenanzahl erhöht.
Dieses Jahr haben wir ein weitaus geringeres Algenproblem gehabt. 
Ob das geringere Algenwachtum nun aber am Wetter, den Pflanzen oder der durchlaufenden Pumpe liegt oder an ganz was anderem, weiß ich nicht.
Darf aber gern so bleiben 

@ Thomas: der Randabschluss ist eine Metallkante, die über die Folie gesetzt ist. Letztes Jahr kam noch ein Materialupgrade hinzu, da das bisherige Material wohl nicht so edler Edelstahl war... Hier haben wir uns ein leicht abgekantetes weiteres Blech aufkleben lassen, welches sich wesentlich besser reinigen lässt und keinen (fast keinen) Rost ansetzt.

Viele Grüße
Tim


----------

